# Shep Paine



## Junior B.

Can anyone tell me if he is still alive, and where I could contact him.


----------



## Ignatz

Alive and kicking last I heard. Plus he has a new book coming out soon. Maybe you can contact him through his web site:
http://www.sheperdpaine.com/


----------



## djnick66

He has done articles for Fine Scale Modeller now and then too. You may be able to contact him via the magazine.


----------



## roadrner

Great site with some fantastic pix. Love reading the how tos on the dios. Great modeler for sure. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Jafo

he has a new book out/coming out


----------



## buddho

His fantastic dios for Monogram got me interested in doing more than just build them OOB.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

Thanks for the site Ignatz, that's some real good stuff.

RK


----------



## Ignatz

I got his book a few weeks ago. GREAT book. Wonderful pix and great insight into his model making. Worth a look IMHO. I bought mine directly from Schiffer.


----------



## xr4sam

Anybody know where I might find all the Monogram pamphlets posted? Especially the B-29?


----------



## Jafo

I have 5 originals from the kits I built. no sorry wont part with them
i have seen them on ebay believe it or not.
good luck!


----------



## StarshipClass

buddho said:


> His fantastic dios for Monogram got me interested in doing more than just build them OOB.


Same here. I'm not sure if I should thank him for that or not


----------



## Jafo

im an recent interview for a figure modeling magazine, he stated he no longer does ANY modeling if he can help it.


----------



## JohnReid

Artwork by Shep Paine.


----------



## xr4sam

JAFO--

Any chance you could scan them and post online? I'd be ecstatic with scans!

Sam


----------



## Jafo

ill see what i can do


----------



## JohnReid

Jafo said:


> im an recent interview for a figure modeling magazine, he stated he no longer does ANY modeling if he can help it.


I am really sorry to hear that,what mag was that?


----------



## roadrner

Jafo said:


> im an recent interview for a figure modeling magazine, he stated he no longer does ANY modeling if he can help it.


 
I guess he either burned out or maybe his age has dimished his skills to the point he can't maintain the skill level he was accustomed to over the years. Doesn't matter, he's done enough for me to wish I could do so well. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## xr4sam

JAFO--

You da man! Or, at least the Observer! 

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## Jafo

JohnReid
it was in issue 40 of amazing figure modeler
they are now on issue 43, its a quarterly mag

having a hard time finding someone who has a scanner


----------



## mpete

*Shep Payne*

In the 70s,i was forced to visit the squadron shop in Chicago. There i saw Paynes work,along with others. I've spent the rest of my life trying to get that good! What an education!


----------

